# New Jersey Question



## Amtrak Watcher (Feb 27, 2003)

I guess my question is a New Jersey transit question, but I'm not sure. If I have to get to Princeton, NJ, how should I get there: from the Philadelphia or Newark airports? Should I take Amtrak to New York (from Chicago)? If so, then what should I do to get to Princeton?


----------



## Viewliner (Feb 27, 2003)

Amtrak Watcher said:


> I guess my question is a New Jersey transit question, but I'm not sure. If I have to get to Princeton, NJ, how should I get there: from the Philadelphia or Newark airports? Should I take Amtrak to New York (from Chicago)? If so, then what should I do to get to Princeton?


From PHL:

You can take a Clocker from 30th Street to Princeton Junction (West Windsor) and at Princeton Junction you can take the "Dinky" a one car NJ Transit Electric Train to the town of Princeton itself, which is near the campus if I'm not mistaken.

Or if money is an Issue, you can take the Septa R7 to Trenton and Switch to NJ Transit's Northeast Corridor Line in Trenton.

From NYP:

NJ Transit Northeast Corridor Line to Princeton Junction, and connect to the "Dinky" (Cheaper, but more time)

Or you can take a Clocker, which makes fewer stops to Princeton Junction.

And connect to the Dinky

From EWR (Newark):

NJ Transit Northeast Corridor Line to Princeton Junction, and connect to the "Dinky" (Cheaper, but more time)

Or you can take a Clocker (When Available, but Limited), which makes fewer stops to Princeton Junction.

And connect to the Dinky.

Hope this Helps.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Feb 27, 2003)

Viewliner said:


> Amtrak Watcher said:
> 
> 
> > I guess my question is a New Jersey transit question, but I'm not sure. If I have to get to Princeton, NJ, how should I get there: from the Philadelphia or Newark airports? Should I take Amtrak to New York (from Chicago)? If so, then what should I do to get to Princeton?
> ...


Viewliner's instructions are correct. You would probably do best taking NJ TRANSIT from Newark Liberty International Airport to Princeton Junction, and then the Dinky shuttle to Princeton proper. The Princeton station is, in fact, right on the campus of the University by the same name. The reason NJT is most likely better is because the Dinky shuttle is scheduled to meet NJT arrivals. The time saved by taking an Amtrak train that stops in Princeton Junction is lost by having to wait longer for the shuttle train.

The Dinky shuttle runs every half hour most of the time, sometimes hourly. The trip between the junction and the University is just four minutes in each direction.

If you come from Philadelphia, you would have to take the SEPTA R7 line, switch to NJ TRANSIT, and then switch again to the NJT Dinky at Princeton Junction. Again, if you took Amtrak to Trenton or Princeton Junction you would lose the time you gained with the faster train waiting for your NJT connections.

If you do decide to take Amtrak in either case, not only Clockers serve Princeton Junction. Some Acela Regionals to/from Washington do stop at Princeton Junction as well.


----------



## Amtrak Watcher (Feb 28, 2003)

Very helpful! I can hardly wait to see the "Dinky."


----------



## Viewliner (Feb 28, 2003)

Amtrak Watcher said:


> Very helpful! I can hardly wait to see the "Dinky."


Glad to Help.  B)


----------



## tp49 (Feb 28, 2003)

From Philly Airport if you are taking trains all the way you can catch the R1 from the airport to any of the Center City stations (Market East, Suburban or 30th Street) to change to the R7 to Trenton.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Feb 28, 2003)

tp49 said:


> From Philly Airport if you are taking trains all the way you can catch the R1 from the airport to any of the Center City stations (Market East, Suburban or 30th Street) to change to the R7 to Trenton.


True, tp49 you can transfer at any of the three downtown stations. However doing so at Suburban Station or Market East means an unnecessary dogleg into Center City. I'm not sure how the transfers are between the R1 and the R7, but it might also result in passing the intended second train right by in between the stations. 30th Street is by far the best place to make the transfer. Unless there is a lot of time, it would be best to remain in the suburban area, and not venture into the Amtrak waiting room or the food court unless there is plenty of dwell time.

Also there is a weekend project going on now replacing aged catenary between 30th Street and Suburban Stations, with bustitution in between. This would also make it pointless to make the transfer anywhere but 30th Street Station.


----------

